# How hard is it to get into IBEW 353?



## SippinCrown (Oct 6, 2014)

This would be the Toronto area, I've heard its extremely competitive


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

They don't call it the 3-5-me for nothing.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Since I was already working in the GTA (just living outside it) I investigated joining there. 
Problem being is their pre apprentice aka cheap labor term you must serve of 1800 hours which there is ZERO credit towards your hours. Then at the end of the 1800 hours the contractor can turf you and that's that. The BM who was in bed with the contractors to get this is no longer there, but for whatever reason no one since has gotten rid of it. Maybe this round of bargaining they will, but doubtful. Lots of the members don't like it at all. 
This past year the JAC took over 1000+ applications and took in a bit more than a hundred guys. 
SO yes competition is pretty fierce. My suggestion would be is if you're in miss, watch ECAH (Hamilton) website for their intake. i went though their intake and the numbers were roughly 300 applications, and they took around 80


----------



## SippinCrown (Oct 6, 2014)

636to105 said:


> Since I was already working in the GTA (just living outside it) I investigated joining there.
> Problem being is their pre apprentice aka cheap labor term you must serve of 1800 hours which there is ZERO credit towards your hours. Then at the end of the 1800 hours the contractor can turf you and that's that. The BM who was in bed with the contractors to get this is no longer there, but for whatever reason no one since has gotten rid of it. Maybe this round of bargaining they will, but doubtful. Lots of the members don't like it at all.
> This past year the JAC took over 1000+ applications and took in a bit more than a hundred guys.
> SO yes competition is pretty fierce. My suggestion would be is if you're in miss, watch ECAH (Hamilton) website for their intake. i went though their intake and the numbers were roughly 300 applications, and they took around 80


Wow and their requirements only ask for a 3rd of what 353 is asking for... Can anyone answer why this is like that? Is it possible that one local has better pay than the other even though their so close? Or more work in Toronto compared to Hamilton?

And is it allowed for me to apply to both locals? incase they accept around the same time


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

The rates of pay and intake requirements differ slightly from local to local. You can apply at intake for both. I did. I pulled the plug on Toronto because of the whole pre apprentice BS and went all in on Hamilton because I figured I had a better shot. 
You can access the Provincial agreement covering all the IBEW locals in Ontario from the ECAO, there you can see the wages for each local. 
Notice Toronto is the ONLY local with the pre apprentice bull****.


----------



## SippinCrown (Oct 6, 2014)

636to105 said:


> The rates of pay and intake requirements differ slightly from local to local. You can apply at intake for both. I did. I pulled the plug on Toronto because of the whole pre apprentice BS and went all in on Hamilton because I figured I had a better shot.
> You can access the Provincial agreement covering all the IBEW locals in Ontario from the ECAO, there you can see the wages for each local.
> Notice Toronto is the ONLY local with the pre apprentice bull****.


Did you get it on your first shot? I know this isn't a law or science field but in my eyes I rank it up as the only thing I wanna do

Currently grinding for the physics, I know its not a requirement for local 105 but they say it would help


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

Competition for 353 is very high but once you're in, you should be in good shape. I applied in 2013 and I had zero connections and zero experience in any trades. If you can show you are smart, hard worker, get along well with others and show you have good mechanical aptitude, that is all it really takes. If you get to the interviewing stage, you basically have a 50/50 shot to get in. 

If you haven't yet, do a search for "Local 353" here and you should find a bunch of threads pointing you in the right direction.

The pre-apprenticeship program does suck when no one else does it.

Watch closely for the JAC intake. It maybe happening soon.

Good luck!


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Got in first try at 105 Hamilton. 
Apply to both it both do an intake . But from your profile you're in Mississauga. How would you feel if you had to goto a job site in bowmanville ? Pro-con 353 is massive but you could wind up with a hardcore commute while 105 is geographically smaller but your commute wouldn't be as bad .


----------



## SippinCrown (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd move to hamilton, I like low key areas


----------



## SippinCrown (Oct 6, 2014)

How's the work like? Steady, slow? Projection for next couple years?

I'm gonna apply but I don't think I will this year, I'm gonna have to go back and do night school to get grade 12 math, only did it up to 11 as mandatory. Doubt I'd be done by June when they take people in.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

Jac usually does their intake in September ..Stay away from the high rise residential sector(although the work is pretty steady,a lot of it is downtown).The ici sector is pretty busy right now.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Next to impossible unless you're a star candidate or sponsored directly by a 353 signatory contractor, although that approach has its pitfalls.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

SippinCrown said:


> How's the work like? Steady, slow? Projection for next couple years?
> 
> I'm gonna apply but I don't think I will this year, I'm gonna have to go back and do night school to get grade 12 math, only did it up to 11 as mandatory. Doubt I'd be done by June when they take people in.


I made another thread asking if anyone had any info on the work situation in the 105 dunno if anyone got back to me .


----------

